# Vaginal Monarch Sling Operation for Female Urinary Incontinence



## dmd28 (Aug 25, 2009)

I need some advice regarding this code.   Although the Sling Operation is coded 57288 and I was advised that the sling device is carved out for this particular payer I am currently working on, however, I am wondering if it is appropriate to code C1771 also if it is not carved out?   This an ASC setting.  Thank You in advance for your advice. 

Dawn


----------



## mbort (Aug 25, 2009)

yes absolutely


----------



## waneta00 (Sep 8, 2009)

It is proper to bill this code for the sling. However, payment will ultimately depend on your contract, which I assume you have since you mentioned a carveout. You would not bill this to Medicare since the payment indicator is "N1" which indicates a packaged service. Thanks.


----------

